# Obama concludes meeting with Pope Benedict XVI



## Berean (Jul 10, 2009)

Obama concludes meeting with Pope Benedict XVI 



> Several *senior White House staff members* also met the pope, with some either shaking his hand or *kissing his ring*.



Is this even borderline appropriate for government officials, especially an administration who would consign true Christianity to the to the trash pile of history (or the enemies list)?


----------



## PresbyDane (Jul 10, 2009)

No!


----------



## Christusregnat (Jul 10, 2009)

Berean said:


> Obama concludes meeting with Pope Benedict XVI
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is appropriate for the following reason:

Both men are dedicated to the eradication of true Christianity.

Cheers,


----------



## Jon Peters (Jul 10, 2009)

As president he has obligations to meet with political and religious leaders of all stripes. I don't mind that. The US has to work with the RCC to some degree and we cannot alienate someone who still holds sway over so many people in this country and around the world. In my opinion, the line is crossed when the President lauds the pope in his capacity as a religious leader. It's a fine line. I'm quite sure Obama will cross that line; I know President Bush did.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 10, 2009)

Pope presses Obama on abortion, stem cells


----------



## Sven (Jul 10, 2009)

So the Antichrist is meeting with the Antichrist?


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 10, 2009)

Sven said:


> So the Antichrist is meeting with the Antichrist?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 10, 2009)

Sven said:


> So the Antichrist is meeting with the Antichrist?


----------



## dudley (Jul 10, 2009)

*I concur and agree with you.*



Sven said:


> So the Antichrist is meeting with the Antichrist?



I concur and agree with you.

I was a Roman Catholic all my life. I left the Roman catholic church in January 2006 initially at first because I was no longer in line with the current pope. I had become very anti papist gradually and while still a Roman Catholic however in recent years I came to also believe that this current pope Benedict was leading the Roman Catholic church back to pre Vatican II thinking and positions. I also think God has led me to become a Protestant and a Protestant who is in line with the Reformed Protestant theology. 

I initially became an Episcopalian in 2006 because I was comfortable with the similarities to the roman church. However I studied the Protestant reformation and I came to believe that the Reformed Protestants are the restoration of the church to its uncorrupted foundations. When Benedict reaffirmed the pre-Vatican II teaching 2 summers ago that Protestant churches are Ecclesial communities without the fullness of truth and said only the Roman Catholic church has the fullness of truth I was convinced I made the correct decision in leaving Roman Catholicism.

I made an extensive study when I left Roman Catholicism in 2006. I have said I initially became an Episcopalian because I was comfortable with the similarities to the roman church. Since I left the roman catholic church I have explored besides the Episcopal church, the Lutheran, LCMS, and the ELC, the Methodist, several Baptist congregations and the Presbyterian church the OPC, PCA, and the PCusa. However as I studied the Protestant reformation I have come to believe that the Reformed Protestants are the restoration of the church to its uncorrupted foundations. 

I am in faith now a Reformed Protestant theologically. As I said I at first attended and joined an OPC congregation for several months after leaving the Episcopal church in February 2007. I joined a Westminster class with the OPC congregation and in the process I came to truly believe there is nothing outrageous in believing that all true Christians are justified by faith alone in the finished work of Christ alone and that the Bible is our only source of authority. To challenge these twin pillars of Christian faith is to challenge the heart of the Gospel. Those who set aside these basic Christian tenets are themselves ‘outrageous’ and stand against the Gospel.

I write and work now to help roman catholics to hopefully begin to question the beliefs of roman catholicism as I did and as others have done. I see it as Eavagelization of the truth of the Christian gospel. In my teaching I stress the following and hope to convert others to the reformed Presbyterian Calvinist church.

* Catholicism brings people into bondage.
* Jesus Christ sets people free.

Worldwide, Catholicism claims nearly one billion members. 

It is hard to believe that nearly a billion people could be wrong, but look what Jesus said: 
"Enter ye in at the strait gate: for wide is the gate, and broad is the way, that leadeth to destruction, and many there be which go in thereat: Because strait is the gate, and narrow is the way, which leadeth unto life, and few there be that find it." Matthew 7:13-14
According to Jesus, the masses willingly accept false religious systems that lead to destruction, while few find true salvation that leads to heaven. Could 60 million Americans be considered "few?" Would anyone say that one billion people world-wide is a "few?"

I know as a former roman catholic knows that the major difference between roman catholicism and true Protestant Christianity and as practiced in the Presbyterian fold is:
* Catholicism brings people into bondage.
* Jesus Christ as presented in Reformed Protestant Theology sets people free.

Every doctrine of Catholicism brings members into bondage to the roman catholic church. You need the church to be saved. You need the church to receive forgiveness for your sins. You need the church for everything! 

By design, you are in bondage to the church of Rome from shortly after birth at baptism until the moment of your death when you receive the Last Rites. 

John Knox
(1505-1572) (Scotch Presbyterian)

Knox wrote to abolish "that tyranny which the pope himself has for so many ages exercised over the church" and that the pope should be recognized as "the very antichrist, and son of perdition, of whom Paul speaks." 

I know now that the roman catholic church is a false and corrupted institution and I believe as the reformers that the papacy is an evil institution and I renounce it and the pope. I renounce the teachings of the roman church and its catechism and I proclaim that the roman pontiff is not by reason of his office the VICAR OF Christ. 

I am a staunch Protestant now and I renounce all the teachings of that church and I proclaim the Reformed faith and the Presbyterian fold as my church now. I will work and defend the Protestant reformation and I will defend the reformed faith. I loathe and detest the popish roman dogmas that I once believed as true dogmas.

I remind all Presbyterians I speak to what the Westminster Confession of faith we Presbyterians proclaim says:

VI. There is no other head of the Church, but the Lord Jesus Christ; nor can the Pope of Rome, in any sense, be head thereof; but is that Antichrist, that man of sin, and son of perdition, that exalteth himself, in the Church. against Christ and all that is called God.

Col. i. 18; Eph. i. 22; Matt. xxiii. 8, 9, 10; 2 Thess. ii. 3, 4, 8, 9; Rev. xii. 6.

In Grace,
Dudley


----------



## Montanablue (Jul 11, 2009)

Berean said:


> Obama concludes meeting with Pope Benedict XVI
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, kissing his ring is appropriate if those staffers were Catholic. I have several Catholic friends and they would be violating their religious beliefs if they met the pope and didn't kiss his ring. (I'm not saying that I endorse the practice, but just that I can't imagine a practicing Catholic meeting the pope and NOT kissing the ring. It would be like one of us burning a Bible or something.) Anyway, I'm sure that staffers of administrations past have also kissed the pope's ring when they've met him. 

As far as Obama and the Pope meeting, I don't know that there's much that can be said. Honestly, I'm sure its mostly for show. It would be nice if the pope could convince him to be less militant about abortion rights though...


----------

